# The X-Mas Stoker - Board Giveaway 2014



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi SBF,

Oh yeahh, it is time again! In Oregon, you know what season it is by how cold the rain is...and its getting colder. October 1st tomorrow and that means its STOKER season. 

Every year we like to do what we can to turn some brand new riders into snow-doped lifelong fiends like the rest of us. :cheeky4:

Here's how it goes. We will use this thread to post up a new board (or sometimes another piece of gear - or even a complete package). If you know a new rider (or soon to be new rider) that may be having trouble affording a new board then you can enter here for a chance to hook them up. We will begin a raffle for each new deck which you can enter by responding to this thread with a unique number and a brief description of the rider you are going to stoke out (that part is just to make us feel good ). Each STOKER will have an end date and when that comes around we will call an end and then choose a winner, raffle style.

We will ship the gear to the winner (Cont. USA only), free as always. Shipping is on our dime. There are no strings at all. You get the 1st hand stoke (and nothing is better) of handing off a new board to an unsuspecting rider. 

The first one will start up tomorrow AM (October 1st) so please check back then. As always we really appreciate all of your help in doing this. It has started many hundreds of new shredders on their excellent path into the snow...and away from the mainstream.

Back tomorrow with the first stoker of 2013.

STOKED!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

3254

I will give it to my brother and make him get out there he needs to.

edit: did i jump the gun?

coffee/internet, must walk away from the keyboard.....


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

If i win a snowboard, i would say i would give it to my friend, but keep it for myself, because:

1.) i have no frends
2.) fml
3.) im lazy and greedy


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

911

I will give it to me because I broke my board and I really need a new one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> 3254
> 
> edit: did i jump the gun?
> 
> coffee/internet, must walk away from the keyboard.....


Hah! No problem. The _official_ start will be tomorrow AM.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

3

Board would go to my wife who has worked at our local ski hill for the past 6 years and has never rode. I plan on changing that this season!

Much thanks for the giveaways again this season.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoker #1 will be the new 2014 Camp Seven Roots CRC (Camber Rocker Camber) deck. Details Manana.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

1153

I would give it to my former coworker (worked with her in Afghanistan), she moved to Vail last season to finish her culinary school, and still hasn't been able to afford to go boarding...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Here we go! First up is the new 2014 Camp Seven Roots CRC snowboard deck. The winner can choose from any of the produced sizes below. This first stoker will run through October 10th.










You asked for it and we delivered. The perennial fan favorite Roots finally has an alternate camber brother! The Roots CRC (camber-rocker-camber) is a new edition to the Roots line and allows riders to choose a board with a more loose and relaxed center of the board while loaded camber in the tip and tail put the pop right where you want it. If you think you know the Roots from years past, wait until you ride the new 2014 CRC version! The Roots is directional Twin perfection. Slopes, deeps, steeps, chutes, glades are no match for the Roots. The biradial sidecut slices into even sheet ice and holds its line, while the slightly raised contact points help avoid those nasty edge grab takedowns. Biax on top Triax underneath, rubber foil to dampen the landings on the big hits, Full tip to tip edge to edge Poplar core, Rockwell inserts, ABS sidwalls and Hypnosis edges. This is a dream construction.

Available in:

153
156
158 Wide
159
163

Good luck!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ws, just want to say thanks for running this again. Pretty freakin, awesome of you guys


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

We are stoked to do it. Thanks for the incredible forum and the high knowledge and entertainment that gets passed here.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

399

I would like to give this to my friend Erin, who has asked me several times this summer to (help)teach her to ride this winter. She's brand new to it, and I think she caught my stoke just from my constant FB posts!




killclimbz said:


> Ws, just want to say thanks for running this again. Pretty freakin, awesome of you guys


+>1 on this! Thank you for doing it, even if I don't win, it's rad!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

20110307

My friend Stephen, he just learned last year but is broke from his divorce ><


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

3.14

I'd like to pass this deck on to my co-worker, who is a good friend of mine and a fellow rider. He had a baby about a year ago so he wasn't able to ride at all last season. And wouldn't you know it, the sand-baggin SOB got his wife pregnant AGAIN and she's due in mid-February. That gives the guy ~2 months to get his fix in. I figure a new board will be just what he needs.

Cheers Wired!


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

*909*

#909

Thanks for doing this again Wired!:bowdown:

I've got a few buddies that want to get into it but don't have the skrilla for their own setup.

If it was a Girls board, my GF has a stiff-ass camber deck that she keeps catching edges on and is on the verge of quitting :dunno:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

We'll be sure to do a girls board next. If you (or anyone who wants to set up a female rider) wins this one, We will be happy to sub in an amazing female specific model for you.

STOKED to have the first one underway.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

is this giveaway soley on this forum? because if so wiredsport you rock! i dont need a board, i would rather have someone who deserves it and uses it get it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

DCsnow said:


> is this giveaway soley on this forum? because if so wiredsport you rock! i dont need a board, i would rather have someone who deserves it and uses it get it.


Yup, the Stoker giveaways in this thread are SBF exclusive. You have to be a member here to enter and win.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

555

Will give this to the kid who works in our Schutzhund training club through a troubled youth police outreach program and loves snowboarding but has no funds to make it happen.


----------



## quadhd (Feb 29, 2012)

#404
Wow!
I would love to give a board to my friend. Looks like he doesn't enjoy the winter and that saddens me. I'll teach him how to have fun


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

0405

It would go to my buddy Jon who just graduated from school. He has 6 figures of debt and a beat ass deck he got as a hand me Down. Plus it'll give me an excuse to drag him along thus letting my stoke stay high! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

1803333

I would donate this board to my father who wants to give up the ski's forever!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

1503

This board will go to my nephew, so he can have a good stick to ride when I when I take him out on the hill.

Thanks WS for getting the Stoker going again this season!:thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

222222

Still for my brother in case I need to do a properly timed entry.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

1993 cause it was a good year for music. And this board would go to my #1 riding partner in crime. He's been riding the same dead Forum board for quite a few seasons now. He needs an upgrade, just can't afford one.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

714 Royer

I don't know any newb or anyone one in particular that needs a board....But I'd find somebody. 

And btw

THANK YOU


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

13699669

you rock, sick board:thumbsup: 

i wonder if the smallest size would be good for my wife, she needs to get back in the game for sure


----------



## Nate Jones (Sep 22, 2013)

879991

Man this is such a cool incentive. I'm still the newest of new to boarding so know very little people in the boarding world to nominate. Are there any companies that run a similar thing in the UK? 

Nomination wise - not myself, I've done nothing to deserve a free board and contributed less than 30 posts on here so far.

I'd go for Chomps - he was one of the first guys who replied to my first thred. Belka, SnowKlinger, any of the mods they all come across as good people so any of them also.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

8008 I'd give the board to my wife's sister that's getting a divorce. She has never been boarding before. I think she would like it. I'm trying to figure out a way to get her.......the wife........and myself.......into a hot tub for a maestro sandwich.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> 8008 I'd give the board to my wife's sister that's getting a divorce. She has never been boarding before. I think she would like it. I'm trying to figure out a way to get her.......the wife........and myself.......into a hot tub for a maestro sandwich.


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

*15519*

#15519

Wiredsport your awesome!

If I win the board will be for a good friend of my sons who is an amazing athlete and it's a crime that he can't afford to go riding with us. Him owning his own board will be a major stoke for him!


----------



## CharkieKeaton (May 3, 2012)

*87617*

87617

I'd give it to my old man because he only has one functional foot. 

Got to love construction.

It'd be awesome to watch that happen.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

666

I would give it to fox Mulder who would then use it to snowboard down a pow field to the woods where the alien ship rested with Moulder's sister in it. But Batman actually came to rescue, stealing his board and dropping the biggest cliff anyone has seen landing in a hole breaking both his legs. Ops superman was laying there and now you woke him up, good job. Superman uses the snowboard as a machete and slices Batmans head of, proceeds to hit the 50 footer landing switch. Hits the king with a BS180 on it and FS360 off leaving a bloody trail behind havoc. NUFFFFFFFFF


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*solid int'l entry here wired.*



blunted_nose said:


> 666
> 
> I would give it to fox Mulder who would then use it to snowboard down a pow field to the woods where the alien ship rested with Moulder's sister in it. But Batman actually came to rescue, stealing his board and dropping the biggest cliff anyone has seen landing in a hole breaking both his legs. Ops superman was laying there and now you woke him up, good job. Superman uses the snowboard as a machete and slices Batmans head of, proceeds to hit the 50 footer landing switch. Hits the king with a BS180 on it and FS360 off leaving a bloody trail behind havoc. NUFFFFFFFFF


Normally I would just let this go, but honestly I think the country has you to blame:

No Canadians Allowed!

cheers b'nose


----------



## Boardjunkey97 (Oct 3, 2013)

5556
The rider is a third year who's been renting boards so far and has suffered a few broken arms do to the boards under performance and shitty edges. He could use this.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Normally I would just let this go, but honestly I think the country has you to blame:
> 
> No Canadians Allowed!
> 
> cheers b'nose


I love it 

Cheers SnowKlown.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

*420*

#420 
I'd nominate my friend Josh whom is riding a 1998 Santa Cruz still. His wife won't let him buy a new board


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

#710

id give the board to my new coworker who is just starting to get into snow sports. originally from puerto rico, he is not used to seeing snow at all!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

1004

I will give it to a friend of mines who is just starting snowboarding but can't get a new board because she is still a student in grad school. 

Thanks!


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

74302 

Would use it to get my Florida friends stoked on snowboarding when they come out to visit.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

#760420

I would give it to my cousin whose Dad is all about Skiing told him that if he ever wants to Snowboard he has to pay for his own gear and the poor kid just wants to snowboard so bad but makes maybe $8 bucks an hour part time and at that rate can barely afford boots which if he won I would spring the bill for some binders & boots for the kid...

Thank You for the contest very very cool thing to do...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

One more day of this first stoker of the season. Yeeeeeaaaahhhhh! If there are any _on the fence_ entries...this is your time!


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

12349876

Would give this board to my friend John. Was planning on introducing him last year when he broke his hand. Would be nice to get him started this year on a board better than my old Shorty's snowboard (anyone remember those?).


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

21031813

I would give this board to my buddy who got his stolen last year when his garage got broken into. He's too broke to buy a new one this year with a new baby and a wedding to plan...

Thanks again Wiredsport


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

5000

I would give this to my little brother, Alec. He tried snowboarding with me at the end of the season last year. He picked up some basics pretty quickly, but caught a few edges and was pretty over it! I spent the summer working on getting him re-stoked, and now he's finally excited to go back and give it another try.

I feel like him winning a board would put him over the top on the stoked-scale, and would definitely help out, as he's in college and would probably rely on me to rent him gear!

Thanks guys, this is a very cool idea!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

98028
would give it to my brother in laws wife, i bought him a blank snowboard last year and don't have that cash this year to get her one, she rides a morrow from the mid 90s . she is getting pretty good, we barely have to wait for her at the lift. I think her board is holding her back. she is 5 foot 6 115 lbs.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

3672
I would give this to my brother to convince him to get off skis and onto a board


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

1953


tt


----------



## Johan_Olofsson (Apr 20, 2010)

Any chance riders from abroad get a chance to win ?
Lots of us are loacted in europe or asia.
I know shipping is a pain but maybe once in the season you could open the stoker to everyone!
let's hope

3793


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

332

I was thinking there was going to be a different thread. Still learning. 


Anyways I have a friend at work that has been once but I sold by extra set. But I think he has potential. A free set would motivate him. But I think he should pay like everyone else that really cares about our sport. Give it to a kid that really wants and needs it but doesn't have the means.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi guys, the 10th already - that went quick!

This stoker ends today so lets make the break in a few hours. Any last minute entries should be posted now.

STOKED!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

69

And i know i won't win over here in Norway, postage is too much, but as the saying goes, you have to be in it to win it, and with board shipping costing so much, it would be awesome to have a setup here that any of my regular visitors could use to save there travelling expenses... Board bag £40 each way from UK normal luggage £7 each way...

It would get loads of use from the numerous visitors i have...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

This first STOKER is now closed. We will do the raffle later today and will post up the first winner first thing tomorrow.

STOKED!


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

:hope::wavetowel2:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED!

We have our first winner for the 2013/14 season. Zolemite, it is time for your buddy to retire that old Santa Cruz 

Please email your shipping name and address to [email protected] and I will get this deck right our to you.

Back shortly with another great STOKER!

Thanks yall.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

OMG, I was just talking to him on the phone yesterday. He lived in southern WI, and he is currently traveling to NEW YORK, so he can provide for his family. He's Union and hasn't had the most steady work. 

He was stoked at the idea of me entering him. I already called New York trying to let him know. Got voicemail

I'll send email in a couple hours 

Thanks for this awesome contest!!!!!!!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Still can't believe


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I will post a picture when I Stoke him with it. Thanks again Wiredsport!!!!!!!


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

That is awesome what a cool thing to read about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeahhhhh! Time to ramp up another one. This time to stoke out a new female rider. This *STOKER* will run through Oct 25th. Same directions as always. The Goods:










The winner can choose 139, 144, 147 or 150 cm. 

Camp Seven 2014 Mystic Snowboard

Camp Seven 2014 Mystic Snowboard : The newest addition to the Camp Seven Women's line, the Mystic Is truly a work of magic. A flatrock profile provides the best of every camber story. The rocker in tip and tail make it an easy, playful, catch-free ride and massive float in powder. The Flat platform under feet provides much of the pop you'd find in a camber board but with extra stability and an even more natural feel. If you're looking for a board that will make riding easier than you could have ever imagined the Mystic is for you! Biax over Biax laminates allow the board to easily flex and pop without sacrificing durability. A dual density Poplar core completely surrounded by rubber dampening add strength to the board while reducing board chatter. Let the wise owl of the Mystic show you what snowboarding is all about this season!

True Twin
Flatrock (Rocker Flat Rocker)
Tip to Tail Poplar Core
Biax over Biax Construction
Fully Wrapped Edges
3 Year Warranty


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

111115

Would be nice to take my mom snowboarding.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

909

My GF needs a rockerboard.. she's wants to quit because she hasn't gotten the hang of riding a stiff camber!

Once again, Wired you guys are awesome!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

720420

This would get my sister out there.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

121092

This would be great for my mother


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

8

my GF needs a new board!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

399

I'd still give it to my friend Erin, she's really looking forward to learning to ride this year. :thumbsup::yahoo:


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

1813

This would get my gf out on the mountain more


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

20110307
Gonna give it to my coworker just learned how to link turns last year but ours a broke airmen


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

8680

If I brought my lady a nice new board, she might be a little more excited to actually ride more with me.


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

For my wonderful wife... 1800333


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

42

A present for my birthday.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

#760421

As a gift for my little sister who is way past due for a new board and has her 18th birthday on the 22nd of Dec just before Christmas to give her this would make me her favorite big brother for sure...


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Gotta stick with my #3.

Board would go to my wife who has worked several years at our local ski hill and has yet to shred.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

98029
Still for my brother in laws gf. She's riding a old as hell morrow. And its holding her back


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

1503

I'd pass this down to my niece who says she wants to try boarding this year. I think this would finally convince her to ditch the skis.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

8008135 for female riders out there. This one would go to my sister, not that ill every win. She needs a new stick tho for sure. LOL no pun intended/


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

4345 for the girl


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

2004 for the year my daughter was born since that's who I would be giving the board to. I gotta get her off those skis somehow.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Nothings changed for me, same number same person...

1153

I would give it to my former coworker (worked with her in Afghanistan), she moved to Vail last season to finish her culinary school, and still hasn't been able to afford to go boarding.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Question: can one user win multiple times, or do you withdraw them from the entries if they won a previous stoker?


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

6561... This would be going to my mom... 60 years old and wants to try snowboarding with me this year... Let's get her hooked!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

12345 Still for my wife's big sister.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jtg said:


> Question: can one user win multiple times, or do you withdraw them from the entries if they won a previous stoker?


There is no problem entering again. Stoked!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

﻿3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481

For the girlfriend, who has never visited the slopes


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

7
I'd give it to the girlfriend. Cuz she needs a new board.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I received the Roots board today and will hopefully be seeing my friend this weekend.

So far the build quality looks great! Thanks again for this great contest. I would enter again, but I don't know any females to stoke


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neachdainn said:


> 6561... This would be going to my mom... 60 years old and wants to try snowboarding with me this year... Let's get her hooked!


Fuckin' awesome. I always wished I could get my mom to go snowboarding.

Love you mom


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Four 0 nine.

The neighbor kid wants to go so bad. He'd be wicked too, you should see him do jumps on his bike:thumbsup:

@ 5 years old he launches off this jump I built him, older kids take it but they only ride over it.

When he watches the other kids take it, he tells me all the time "that's not a real jump"


TT


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

807 -it'd go to the lady to get her stoked about boarding!


----------



## xnodesirex (Mar 23, 2013)

42 - The answer to everything

It would go to my best friend Carissa. On and on she hears me rhapsodize about how amazing snowboarding is, but saving for her wedding has always come first. This would be an epic pre-wedding stoke.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

15519 

This would be for a friend of my wife who can't afford the gear. 

Thanks!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

860

My sister wants to ride with me this season but she doesn't have a board.

Thanks for being so awesome, WiredSport.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

1337

It'd be for the GF who just got her first season pass to our local moutain. I've been wanting to get her on a rocker board because they are so much more fun and less catchy to ride


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

707....it would be easier to give my gf a snowboard instead of the ring she wants


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tech420 said:


> 707....it would be easier to give my gf a snowboard instead of the ring she wants


If she's a shredder you should give her both


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

My buddy stopped by after a funeral. He was stoked! I tossed in a pair of old Forum bindings. Thanks for this contest. He was so happy!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rad of you to set him up with some bindings! So stoked on that. 

The current stoker is ending tomorrow AM so...get 'em in now


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Rad of you to set him up with some bindings! So stoked on that.
> 
> The current stoker is ending tomorrow AM so...get 'em in now


I will get some action shots later on in the season and update this with pics


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeaaaahhhhh. This stoker will end in a few hours. Please post up any last minute entries.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

87571

Still for my little brother - it's almost time to start riding down here! Would love to see him back on a board this year!


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

76194
For my Colorado wildfire fighting friend's girlfriend, she's never been. Makes it more reason for him to go.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! This one is now over. Thanks to everyone for entering. We will do the raffle later today and will be back tomorrow morning with a winner.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

KOI,

So STOKED to tell you that you won this round! 

Yeaaahhhhhhh!

Please email [email protected] with your name and shipping address and we will get this deck shipped right out!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: Koi, Congratulation! :thumbsup:

Wiredsport,... Awesome as always!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats koi!

A big thanks to wiredsport!


----------



## amakki12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats on the new board, thank you WS for your awesomeness. I know who I'm ordering my little brothers new gear from this season


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats Koi!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeeeeaahhhh! Time for another STOKER.

This time it is going to be a Gnu Street 152.

This is a sick board. It is brand new but has a little bit of a sun faded topsheet from being a display. Pretty sure its new owner won't mind .










Lets run this one though November 12th.

STOKED!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

#420 again. Another friend wants to be stoked lol.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

#0405

Same reason as my first entry. My boy has a lot of debt, his parents are goin through a nasty divorce, and he could use some stokage in his life.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

So incredibly gutted to live in the UK, meaning I can't enter


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

#760420

Perfect board for my little sister who is turning 18 in December just before Christmas would be awesome to give this to her as a Birthday/Christmas gift...


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

180333333
Same reason I am looking to try to get to my dad to give snowboarding a try.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

1813

Would still like to get my friend a new board since his was stolen

Thanks again WiredSport


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

#7191

For fun.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

82613

I would love to get this for my younger brother. He's kind of unsure of what he's doing with his life because he was banking on getting into the military, but they denied him because of a titanium plate in his forehead from a car accident that left him in critical condition. He just got the plate removed in hopes that they will take him now, but he has to wait a year so he's going to be spending a lot of time up on the mountain with me. It'd be the perfect board for him. Way better than the 162 burton sobe promo piece of shit that he'd have to learn to ride on!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

98028

gift to my brother in laws wife, gots to be better than a mid 90s morrow


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

#1832

10 char


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

7227227

Honestly, I'd just this board for myself. However, I'd at least give my current Artec to a friend that needed a board


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

#8675309

This one would be for myself. Looks like a killer park stick!

Thanks wiredsport! You guys freakin rock!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

707
For my brother planning to come up after Christmas.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

1503

Still would kick it down to my 17yo nephew, who has out grown his learner board (at least if I can sneak it past my brother who wants a new deck).


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got a new kid working with us from New Foundland and he has a beat up Forum from 2008. He needs a new board to experience BC!

131313


----------



## dduki (Oct 21, 2013)

31914265

My friend who just out of University wants to start snowboarding - first time ever hitting the snow - so I was planning to give my 10 yrs old deck and binding. Want to stock him with new board!!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

1

For a friend who has only tried indoor(?) snowboarding


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

74385 For a loaner to get visiting friends stoked on snowboarding


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

3320


YESSSS. We've got two room mates who moved here from North Carolina to live by a resort and NEITHER of them have boards. We're lending them gear until they get jobs.. I'll be checking in round here often. Forgot you guys do this, I'm stoked just thinking about it!!!:yahoo:


----------



## amakki12 (Aug 5, 2013)

12121

This would go to my younger brother. Really weird saying this because I keep everything to myself but, our relationship has never been that great. If we didn't live under the same roof we probably wouldn't even talk as little as we do. I can't afford a board for him but this would be such a sick way of us having something in common. I could easily see a hobby as fun as snowboarding let us connect better. I'm leaving for grad school after this next semester and these next 7 months are probably the last months I'll ever spend living this close to my family.


----------



## quadhd (Feb 29, 2012)

55

Same for me. My buddy needs something to enjoy the upcoming winter


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

20110307

My buddy that I mentioned in the first stoker.


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

317765

To my friend who loves snowboarding but doesn't have his own board. He's the only one in my group of snowboarding/skiing friends that doesn't have a board, and it would be cool for him to have a board before we all do our annual Vail trip in February.

This is such an awesome thing you guys are doing, WS.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

87571

Not giving up on the quest to stoke my little bro on snowboarding - same person, same reason!

Would love to see him more active!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

1153

I would give it to my former coworker (worked with her in Afghanistan), she moved to Vail last season to finish her culinary school, and still hasn't been able to afford to go boarding...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

koi said:


> 1153
> 
> I would give it to my former coworker (worked with her in Afghanistan), she moved to Vail last season to finish her culinary school, and still hasn't been able to afford to go boarding...


Hi Bro,

Did you see that you won the last stoker?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

8765309

Got a buddy just went through a divorce, looking for a way to distract himself.... Want to get him on the hill.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Third times a charm? Going with #3 again.

For my wife who has worked out our resort for several years, but has not yet gone.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

191919191

for my wife, my son and i started boarding last year and would love her to join us. she does so much for the family it would be nice to do something for her


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

12345 For the wife's sister......


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

*Grayne Snowboard Bag & Stomp Pad*

Hi Guys,

Sweetening the pot today! Along with the Gnu board we are going to set up this new rider with a bag and stomp pad / boot scraper from Grayne. 

The high bidder can choose their color of bag and model of stomp from the link below.

http://www.wiredsport.com/brands/grayne.html


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

5959

I have some friends that love park that would love this board!


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

#9669

Thanks again for doing it Wired!!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

1991, because, why not. Thanks for being awesome WiredSport!


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

131441

Setup to my little brother broke in college.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Four O nine.

I'll hook somebody up


TT


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Will you ship to canada if we put up the shipping costs?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Will you ship to canada if we put up the shipping costs?


Yup...but we will cover the shipping.


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

2417 my friend Frank also known as The Big Hungarian


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Yup...but we will cover the shipping.


Oh cool because on the op it says to continental 48


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Oh cool because on the op it says to continental 48


Rules be damned.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

#15519

This would be used for as a loaner/teaching board for a few buddies of mine that are skiers and I'm trying to convert to snowboarding. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

24491 for my bro who needs a board but is in college and can't spend money on one!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

#3070. For my buddy who just did a 10 year bid. Good guy, one bad decision. Is now loving life and doing things right and we've been telling him we're taking him snowboarding and he can't wait to get started.


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

1044

Im a newbie, snowboarded two times to be exact, but I have the upmost excitement for the upcoming season. I just recently got myself a new board & hope to have the rest of my gear soon.

Christmas is going to be very tough as this will be the first year w/o my hero, my father & I'm hoping snowboarding w/friends can take my mind off things. The problem is I only have one, with the right combinations ($ and enough desire to go) that i can count on consistently.

Like i say ive went a few times with a few people, but the combinations of rental equipment & tough falls sent them to the lodge early. This board would provide & give another person a reason to go with me. Also have a younger brother, who I hope to get interested someday, even if it's a few times a winter. Hoping to be able to build memories that can be remembered forever.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah!

Final day of this stoker. We will be ending this one tomorrow AM and then drawing for the winner.

That is a long way of saying...get your last minute entries in now


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a 2x winner


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

2112

Got a buddy going through a nasty divorce whose been wanting try snowboarding with me but because she was a hypocritical, narcissistic psycho she never let him do ANYTHING. So now he'll be able to go but can't drop the coin for a board because of the lawyer and the kids and she's trying to ruin him financially. I've actually considered buying him a board myself just to get him to go and help him take his mind off of all this shit, but can't convince my own wife to let me do that with all the bills we've got going out right now, plus I just bought a badly needed winter jacket for myself. So, this would be a pretty cool win.


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Not too late!!*

12302013
Hey Wired Sports!!

My girlfriend has been snowboarding for about two years, but has never really conquered the mountain. She has been riding on some plasticy cheap off brand stick ever since she started trying in 2011, and its obviously holding her back. I've let her ride my board and it's like watching a bird fly for the first time. I could see her eyes light up. Her set up is obviously holding her back. This contest is perfect because I cant afford to buy her a better one, but she's really excited to learn to shred again this year. This would make the best christmas present for her before we go back to Colorado on Dec 30th, its the perfect size and everything!! 
fingers crossed!

-Max


----------



## Pinelee (Nov 12, 2013)

4224

Hopefully I'm not too late! This would be for my son, who despite being very dyslexic just came home with his first high school report card with all A's and one B. Very proud of all his hard work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

Let's call this one closed now. We will get busy with the entries and will do the drawing later today. Back early tomorrow to announce the winner. YEAAAAAAH!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Pinelee said:


> 4224
> 
> Hopefully I'm not too late! This would be for my son, who despite being very dyslexic just came home with his first high school report card with all A's and one B. Very proud of all his hard work!!!:thumbsup:


You should be, smart and hard working people are hard to come by these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, yeah!

*131441*

Stoked for you bro! You are the winner of this Gnu board, Grayne bag and stomp.

Please email your shipping address to [email protected] and we will get this sent right out.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I never win anything. :laugh:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats to the dude's broke brother in college, and thanks to Wiredsport for the generosity!


----------



## Pinelee (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats 131441 !!!!


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats :eusa_clap:


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats on the big win, sweet board!


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats! Love to see people get free stuff


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Rolling now! Lets blow it up with another STOKER. 

This Round we are giving away the most venerable board in our lineup. Hard to believe that this is year number seven for the Roots RCR. It has seen 4 profile revisions and 3 core revisions in its seven years and I would like to think that it is pretty well perfect now. Hahhhhh! Sorry about that, but it is an absolutely amazing board.

http://www.wiredsport.com/camp-seven-roots-rcr-2014-snowboard.html

Anyhow, Lets run this one through the 28th. By now you guys know the rules so...have at it! Thanks again for helping us stoke out new riders. As always the winner can choose any available size.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

1626 for a friend of mine


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

7604201

Fingers crossed the 4th time is the charm...
Thanks again WS For doing this but can I win this time please...


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

1

At this point I have a few people that want to try riding.

And I'm curious what a $189 board feels like...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jtg said:


> 1
> 
> At this point I have a few people that want to try riding.
> 
> And I'm curious what a $189 board feels like...


You are in Washington State? Come ride Hoodie for a few days. Stop by the shop and you can test one out first hand. No charge of course.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

0210

For the kid I know. Thanks for doing this Wiredsport.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

1813 

Still for the same friend


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

5150

this one would be for my buddy that hasn't ridden regularly in at least 15 years. Maybe a new board would spark his ass to get on the hill! :laugh:


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

82013

Same reasoning as last post, for a friend. 

Awesome thing being done here.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

707 for my brother coming to visit after Christmas.


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

6154 for my buddy!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

332084403

Round two. Thanks Wired Sport!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> You are in Washington State? Come ride Hoodie for a few days. Stop by the shop and you can test one out first hand. No charge of course.


Sure, I'll give it a try. I plan to make it down there at some point this season. Maybe you can show me how to keep my heels secure in my flow bindings as well


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jtg said:


> Sure, I'll give it a try. I plan to make it down there at some point this season. Maybe you can show me how to keep my heels secure in my flow bindings as well


Consider it done. Bring your boots


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

2595

For a friend who is riding old hand me down stuff, new to boarding last season.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

2112

For the same going through a nasty divorce that I mentioned before.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

12345.......for the Yeti that lives in my basement.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

3. For my wife who has worked out our local ski hill for several years and finally wants to ride with the rest of us.


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

117577 For my wife, who puts up with my shit!


----------



## GuelphNoob (Oct 31, 2013)

1992

My little brother really wants to learn this year with me!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

123654789.....................:dunno:


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

87571 

still for my little brother. 
even me me mentioning that i was entering "him" in these contests got him super stoked, so thanks for that to begin with!

good luck everyone!


----------



## Pinelee (Nov 12, 2013)

113

Again, for my son.


----------



## dduki (Oct 21, 2013)

31914265

Again, for my friend who just out of University, not enough money to buy new board as paying tuition loans, wants to start snowboarding - first time ever hitting the snow - so I was planning to give my 10 yrs old deck and binding. Want to stock him with new board!!


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

9669 I know a few guys who would be stoked!!


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

4123037 For my bro!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

0405 I'm gonna stick with my number. Gotta win eventually. For my broke ass buddy, 6 figures in student loans is no joke.


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

18033... Same Reason, For my Skiing father


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

5671110

For my co-worker and his new baby due in April!


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

98390

Mine will be for a low income kid who skates with my son and can't afford his own setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

82613

Same story.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

7227227

would give this board to a friend starting up


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

1503

Still to be a new deck for my nephew.


----------



## quadhd (Feb 29, 2012)

565 
for my friend :yahoo:


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

80085
for my friend/collegague who rides renta-crap


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

2417 to hook up my man Frank also known as the big hungarian


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

20130307

Coworker that wants to learn


----------



## ryan lambert (Aug 6, 2012)

8675309. 

For my brother who started but had his snowboard stolen


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

*21921*

21921

For my friend who is battling depression and can't afford a set up; still catch him doing 3's on a rental though


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just like on the last stoker we are sweetening the pot today! Along with the Camp Seven Roots board we are going to set up this new rider with a bag and stomp pad / boot scraper from Grayne. 

The high bidder can choose their color of bag and model of stomp from the link below.

Performance and Innovation


----------



## ryan lambert (Aug 6, 2012)

8675309!!! Still stolen


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

1975 - just the bag will do nicely


----------



## Devilbird (Oct 29, 2013)

2099 - Just looking for a bag to be honest. I'll pass the board onto someone who needs it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked with all of the entries! This is the final day of this stoker so if you haven't done it yet, there is still time to enter. This one will be ending tomorrow AM.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

1585

My brother has been renting for the past couple of seasons and has been really getting into the sport! We just have too many expensive hobbies for him to afford to get his own board!


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

458

The bag would be awesome, I'd give the board to one of my friends or relatives.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

61928

For my older brother that I'm very proud of. I would love for him to have his own set up for my bachelor party on the mountain in January!

Thanks for doing this. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

420, stoking another friend


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Stoked to stoke my brother*

Well, my girlfriend got her own board since the last give away. So its my brothers turn to get stoked. My brother has been renting skis ever since he started skiing when he was 12. It would be nice too get him on his own snowboard. He has been wanting to snowboard for a long time now but has been scared to transition. This would be perfect! 

Thanks for being awesome WiredSports

12302013


----------



## AaronG (Nov 27, 2013)

I want to get my brother mike stoked! We just got back from afghaniland and I've been taking him snowboarding for the last 2 weeks now, he's fallen in love and giving him his own kit would be legit! 

240249


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That does it. This one is now closed. Now off to do the raffle. Thanks to everyone for helping us with this. Back tomorrow to announce the winner.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! 

*SHEEPSTEALER* has won this stoker and gets to hook up his buddy with a brand new deck, bag and stomp. Yeah bro!

Please email your name and shipping address to [email protected] and we will get this shipped out right away. Thanks again to everyone for your help in stoking out all of these new riders. It is really awesome of you guys.

More coming soon!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED!
> 
> *SHEEPSTEALER* has won this stoker and gets to hook up his buddy with a brand new deck, bag and stomp. Yeah bro!
> 
> ...


ccasion14::wavetowel2:ccasion14:
!!!Congrat's!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

November 30th - Yow! Only time for a few more stokers until the big day. Let spark up another one for the upcoming female shredders. We will run the one until Dec 9th.

This STOKER starts now and is for a brand new Technine Jib 147. This will be a rad board to get a new rider started on. STOKED!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

06801 for my wife. So she can go boarding with my son and i


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

SWEET! 50168 
For my little sister who has always wanted to hit the slopes with me


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

#760421

Still trying to get a board for my little sister...

Thanks again WS for doing this...


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

#3. For my wife. Also fits her color scheme


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

201

This one would be for my friend Erin, wants to learn to shred... Having a hard time getting her to commit...


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

101585

For my sister who wants to learn how to carve!


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

61903

This one will be for my Fiance since she does not have a board and I'd like her to use quality gear instead of rentals. :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

12345.......still for the wife's sister.....and maybe some menage a trois?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

420 for One of my best friend's girlfriend who is also my favorite friend that is a female, and has everything needed to shred except a board.


----------



## Devilbird (Oct 29, 2013)

2099

For my older sister who is stuck on the East coast slopes.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

2121 
For my shredding little sister who doesn't have a board yet.


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

241710 for my friend Frank the big Hungarian


----------



## rcboxer (Nov 23, 2013)

0318

For my cousins wife. Because they hooded up my two boys with boards and she doesn't even have nice board for herself :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

456654123

seester.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

01032011

For my wife, to get her on the slopes on something other then a sled


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

82613

For my girlfriend. I'm broke as broke can be and this would make an awesome christmas present.. (and her birthday is the 15th too).. so yeah, it'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

19761965

For my next door neighbors daughter who seems to get her older sisters gear for her first snowboard school at crystal this year.


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

333108

It's for one of my emergency room technicians who wants to get into snowboarding but can't afford to due to costs associated with nursing school.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

87571

for my babe! she rides well, but doesn't have a board anymore... need to get her out again!


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

1227 :thumbsup: for my gf who doesn't haven't a set up of her own yet and i'm too broke to buy her a set up anytime soon. thanks for the giveaways.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

707 for the gf I mentioned previously....except now I bought the ring and she's my fiancé.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

81198 for my daughter, would be her first board!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

2112 - This one would be for the wifey who has shown interest in transitioning from skis.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Tech420 said:


> 707 for the gf I mentioned previously....except now I bought the ring and she's my fiancé.


Congratulations!

Real smart Frank, real smart.


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

82013

Same as previous post, for the gal whose starting up with me in need of a board.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, I just saw this thread now! I figure it's worth a shot...

2146

I would give this board to a friend and coworker of mine whom I've been trying to drag along to the mountain so he can learn and ride with us. He's in grad school like me, so paying for lessons would be enough of a financial strain (I should know!). Be great if I could present him with a board as a Christmas present, that will convince him for sure :yahoo: Or, uhm... this is a ladies' board, isn't it? Well, I'd give it to his wife then. Converts come as package deal


----------



## dduki (Oct 21, 2013)

42653191 

For my girl who again never snowboard in life. It will be great Christmas gift!


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

98390

For my sister in law who use to ride before she had kids and alks about how much she misses her old board after a few beers. 

Brainwashed


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

11237

For my girlfriend who is hesistant about buying a board


----------



## dtcy (Feb 29, 2012)

9142

This would be for my awesome wife. I would love to get her into snowboarding and have her see why this is a passion of mine. This would be an awesome gift.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

7227227

This would be for my new gf to get her on the mountain.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Maierapril said:


> 7227227
> 
> This would be for my new gf to get her on the mountain.


Is that what you call it?:WTF: The mountain eh?:icon_scratch:

I guess it grows on ya?mg::tongue4:


TT


----------



## shuhaha (Dec 6, 2013)

130302

Really a nice board to my wife. With this one I can save some budget and spend more to buy her a better snowboard boots.:yahoo:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! This one is now nearing an end. Any last minute entries should post up now


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

527

For my skier friend who wants to start snowboarding


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

41446 this one would be for the girl


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

5012
For my wife who is pregnant with our second shredder, loves boarding and would feel terribly guilty if we bought gear for her instead of baby stuff...


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

1153

For my sister…making her take up the sport.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

420 I'd stoke a girl friend of mine


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

11880033 

for my lovely wife with very old equipment


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That will have to do it! Now off to do the raffle. The winner of this one will be announced tomorrow. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

*sk8_choco21*

Yeah Bro! You are the winner. Please email your name and shipping address to [email protected]. STOKED!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: Congratulations! sk8_choco21 :thumbsup:

....another super stoker from WS! :bowdown:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Still time to get one more stoker in before X-mas. Let's make it a good one!

Rome Garage Rocker 152 and A pair of Flow Flite MTN bindings. That should do it! One more brand new rider hooked up in high style.

Lets let this run until the 20th. STOKED!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

9110 I gotta get some of my lame buddies out this winter!


----------



## Banana12 (Nov 15, 2013)

757

To get my friend to start boarding instead of skiing!


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

81198 once again for my daughter


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

2112 

For my buddy going through a divorce who I've been trying to get out on the hill.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

760007

Still for my little sister who turns 18 3 days before Christmas this would make her smile like a fat kid in a candy store...


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

1503

I'd still like to hook my nephew up with a new board.


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

269, for my buddy who is just starting.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

11237

I would like to hook up my buddy who got his stolen


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

3462458

In for my buddy who rides a beat ass Burton Cruzer! perfect size for him too.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

For my bro! 131313


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stoked!*

6192881

Looking to hook up my brother with his own board! I'm sure he'd be stoked to receive it as a gift!


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

8262013

again, for my brother. also, my birthday is the 21st so it'd be a great gift for me to give to him...


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

11880033
For my awesome Dad who bought me a car for christmas... i know right, it doesn't equal out


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

*2417 for my man frank the big hungarian*


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

8484 for my little cuz, who loves to longboard. I'm trying to get him out on the slopes for the first time this winter.


----------



## ebade2000 (Dec 10, 2013)

*300300*

300300

I've been riding a decade old Sims and I'm dying for a new ride. I would basically STOKED!


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

As a going away present for my bro(friend) Ben moving to Utah, he leaves in a couple weeks and really want something i can give him to remind him of all the awesome times we had on the slope together.
3737


----------



## Devilbird (Oct 29, 2013)

2099

For my roommate!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

For the same guy I've been asking for. My buddy Jon, broke ass student. 688045


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

5012
Again... for my wife. 
She's due our baby next month, so will be ready to ride the last months of the season (which will hopefully be better, cause it's been an annoyingly late season.....). And after all the baby stuff we gotta buy, the budget is not exactly on + numbers........


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

2146

Me again... this one would be for my buddy that I mentioned, NOT the wife XD


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

707
For my brother flying up next month.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

68010101

For my wife for putting up with my midlife crisis of learning to snowboard at my age.
I want her to join the insanity. only way to do that is if my wife wins a board then there is no excuse for here not to come out with me and my son

merry xmas


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

105456


For a friend.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

For my bro 206


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

0, for my coworker


----------



## dtcy (Feb 29, 2012)

9142

again for my awesome wife. I would love for her to get into this sport.


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

First off I just wanna say, WiredSport, you guys freakin rock. You guys always have the lowest prices on gear, got my board from you guys last year. 

Ok, so a really good friend of mine has always wanted to go boarding, so one year I took him out and paid for his rental since he cant really afford anything. Well, I already got him a new jacket and pants, and was planning on getting him a board setup but off craigslist or something. This would be the most absolute perfect setup for him should I win. Again, WiredSport you guys rock!:eusa_clap:

1170


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

#333

For my brother who wants to ride with me this year.


----------



## dduki (Oct 21, 2013)

31914265

Again, for my friend who just out of University, not enough money to buy new board as paying tuition loans, wants to start snowboarding - first time ever hitting the snow - so I was planning to give my 10 yrs old deck and binding. Want to stock him with new board!!

WiredSport... You guys are really awesome!


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

1964 for my nephew... Took him boarding last year and he fell in love with it.. This would be a perfect setup..


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

1990

for my suitemate, who can't afford a new snowboard (we're college students) and is splitting the cost of mine so he can use it too. This would be perfect for him!


----------



## AgeOfAthens (Dec 13, 2013)

520349
For me because I haven't had the funds to purchase a board being that I'm in college now. The last time I've ridden was in Middle school.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

98390

I'd be using it as a loaner for coworkers to get them into the sport so they can have a good experience.

Thanks Wiredsport!


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

87571

ahhh sick!!!
this would be for my younger brother, he's fully into giving snowboarding a serious effort this year. this would help out immensely!


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

82013

Same as before, for the brother/friend. Both just starting, like myself, and would love to draw the interest.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED!

This one will be ending Manana so please get in those entries while there is still time on the clock.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

77333442 - this will be for my son to help convince him to not be a skier :laugh:


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

860

My friend wants to learn to snowboard!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

12345.....for the buddy that got me started and doesn't ride anymore


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Lets give a few more people a chance to sign up for this with one more BUMP!


----------



## quadhd (Feb 29, 2012)

#128
For my friend. This is going to be sick starter setup! Thanks WIRED


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

101585

for my friend!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! The 20th already? Man, that went quick. This final round of the stoker is now over. Thanks so much for entering. Back tomorrow AM with a winner.

Yeeeaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED! The 20th already? Man, that went quick. This final round of the stoker is now over. Thanks so much for entering. Back tomorrow AM with a winner.
> 
> Yeeeaaaaahhhh!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nitrobeast (Jul 16, 2013)

I would gift this board to my close friend on x-mas, few weeks ago my friends house burnt down, with all their stuff in it, we used to snowboard every day together, but now he cant afford for new board/renting it, hes living with cousin and grant parents, which if kinda far away from me, would be so nice to shred with him this season....


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED! The 20th already? Man, that went quick. This final round of the stoker is now over. Thanks so much for entering. Back tomorrow AM with a winner.
> 
> Yeeeaaaaahhhh!


:yahoo: :!:!:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Olivia

So STOKED! You are the winner of the final Pre X-mas Stoker of 2013. Yeeeaaaaah!

Please email [email protected] with your Ship To name and address and we will get this sent right out.

To everyone else and to the SBF management team, we wanted to send out our genuine thanks for helping us again with the stoker this year. You guys are the best. The result: More stoked out new riders!

As always, we have a bit more swag that we like to get in the hands of shredders and we will do some more giveaways here soon. As a thank you to the SBF faithful, we are going to do an additional stoker soon for our new Grayne Goggles line. That one will be in the Goggles section and will start in a day or two (please do not enter here as it will get confusing and we won't be able to count those entries). 

In a few days we will start a new Stoker for these (or another choice from the line) in the Goggles section. We have been working on this project for a few years and are really proud of the result. At $49.95 we think these might finally put some great goggles on the faces of newer riders / riders on a budget and let them really enjoy the snow.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

WS FOR PRESIDENT! Seriously though, super rad of you for all this!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Those look like some nice goggles for the price. When are you guys planning on dropping more colorways?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

Wiredsport, thank you so much for doing these amazing giveaways. This board is going to be perfect for my friend!

I'll send you an email shortly


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ChiTownRon said:


> Those look like some nice goggles for the price. When are you guys planning on dropping more colorways?


9 options will launch later today. Military grade polarized Chromed Out Lenses can be added to any style for $19.95. Alternate color Pyro Lenses can be added for $14.95. Yellow Night Lenses can be added for $9.95. Here is the MTN frame in Whiteout with the Polarized lens:


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

My buddy rode that CampSeven and he said he loved it. Thanks again. It was really great of you guys to do this FREE contest


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Those look pretty rad...same style lens system as the Smith I/O?



Wiredsport said:


> Olivia
> 
> So STOKED! You are the winner of the final Pre X-mas Stoker of 2013. Yeeeaaaaah!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Deimus85 said:


> Those look pretty rad...same style lens system as the Smith I/O?


We just started the stoker for these here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/113433-grayne-goggles-stoker-3-pair-giveaway.html#post1361305

The GTO is also a frameless goggle. The two top clips are ribbed and hinged and snap upwards and back (as opposed to upwards and to the side with the IO system). Changing lenses is ~ 30 seconds. Best of all the design keeps the lens truly scratch safe during lens changes...and the lenses have the best scratch proofing I have ever seen.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks so much Wiredsport! You guys are truly awesome!


----------

